# Cover Girl cosmetics :  eyes, lips and face.



## MadchenRogue (Sep 15, 2009)

I did not see a thread for cover girl, so I started this one. If I made a mistake, then move this to the appropiate place.

The picture and swatch are of cover girl cheekers in snowplum #135.


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 9, 2009)

Cover Girl Lash Blast Luxe
in #845 "Black Cabernet"

click to enlarge


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wet Slicks Fruit Spritzers in 535 raspberry splash





Tropical Fusion Eye Enhancers 4 Kit Eyeshadow Set





Mink Eye Enhancers 1 Kit





Smoky Shadow Blast in Onyx Smoke 800, Silver Sky 805, Bronze Fire 815


----------



## natalie647 (Aug 13, 2010)

All six Shadow Blasts! A full review is available on my blogger.





Shades from top to bottom: Citrus Flair (my fave!!!), Bronze Fire, Silver Sky, Onyx Smoke, Tempest Blue, and Purple Plum.





Top to bottom: Citrus Flair (my fave!!!), Purple Plum, Bronze Fire.





Top to bottom: Tempest Blue, Onyx Smoke, Silver Sky.

Hope you liked! A full review is available on my blogger.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 21, 2011)

CoverGirl Lip Perfection Lipsticks




  	Sultry, Kiss, Spellbound, Embrace, Darling, Fairytale




  	Sultry, Kiss, Spellbound




  	Embrace, Darling, Fairytale




  	Sultry




  	Kiss




  	Spellbound




  	Embrace




  	Darling




  	Fairytale


  	More photos & full review:  http://www.allurabeauty.com/?p=1679

www.allurabeauty.com
Twitter 
fb


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 16, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 5, 2012)

More photos & review here.


----------



## SloanePeterson (Feb 24, 2014)

I see that it's been a long time since anyone posted anything in this thread and I'm surprised. I guess it's due for a revival. I'm very impressed with my latest Covergirl find: CoverGirl Clean Glow Blusher in Peaches. I wrote a review of it both here on Specktra and on  my blog. In the third pic you can see what it looks like on my NC30/F&B C3 skin. I'm really loving this blush right now.


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 24, 2014)

My mother use this blush also, she loves it.   now Covergirl outlast foundation is my favorite i loooooove it.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 18, 2015)

Colorlicious Lip Lava Lipglosses


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

Allura Beauty said:


> Colorlicious Lip Lava Lipglosses


  Lovely swatches.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 22, 2015)

Colorlicious Lipsticks


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 22, 2015)

Allura Beauty said:


> Colorlicious Lipsticks


  I like the 4th and 5th one.


----------

